
Fastlane.ci – Continuous integration system for mobile apps - markcartertm
https://github.com/fastlane/ci/releases/tag/1.0.0.alpha.1
======
joshstrange
I can't wait to look more into this. We currently use gitlab ci with fastlane
to build our apps but I'm interested in seeing how this stacks up.

------
guzik
Great and nice coincidence, as today - for the first time with the use of
'fastlane release' \- we've pushed our iOS app to App Store. However, I have
mixed feeling about self-hosting CI servers.

------
philihp
This is great! We've invested a lot of time into making lanes for our mobile
build, and have found that we get a lot of fixes for "free", such as updates
to newer more stable endpoints.

------
Apocryphon
Does anyone who's tried this have any thoughts on how it compares to
Jenkins/Hudson?

